# Wohnberechtigungsschein



## estheryape

Hallo!!

Ich muss einen Text über homosexuelle Menschen und ihre Rechte ins Spanisch übersetzen und ich habe Probleme mit dem nächsten Satz:

"Seit Beginn des Jahres dürfen gleichgesechtliche Paare ihre Wohnberechtigungsscheine zusammenlegen."

Ich habe Wohnberechtigungsschein überall gesucht aber leider habe ich keine gute Übersetzung im Spanischem gefunden.

Mein Versuch: Desde principios de este año las parejas del mismo sexo pueden unir sus certificados de vivienda.

Ist das richtig? Was denkt ihr?

Bitte, Hilfe!!

P.S.: Korrekturen sind immer willkommen


----------



## KnightMove

Da kann wohl nur ein Jurist helfen.


----------



## Jana337

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie man es auf Spanisch sagt, aber vielleicht hilft dir auch eine Erklärung weiter:
Wohnberechtigungsschein ist ein Recht, eine aus den öffentlichen Mitteln subventionierte Wohnung zu nutzen. Sozial schwache Leute können so was beantragen.
Aber vielleicht verstehst du es ja - certificados de vivienda klingt vernünftig, obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob es ein gutes Äquivalent ist.

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Es stellt sich doch die Frage, was mit dem Text bezweckt werden soll. Ein Artikel oder Aufsatz kann natürlich eine spanische Umschreibung nutzen oder ein spanisches Äquivalent als Vergleich heranziehen. Soll es jedoch als Hilfe für Spanier bei der Wohnungssuche in Deutschland herhalten, würde ich den deutschen Begriff verwenden und eine Erläuterung (evtl. in Klammern) auf spanisch dahinter setzen.


----------



## Whodunit

Diese Seite nennt "_*Certificado de Derecho preferente a Vivienda*_", die wohl etwas lang, aber treffend ist. Unter 2.4.2. findest du die Lösung, in Klammern der deutsche Begriff - eine gute Möglichkeit, keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie man es auf Spanisch sagt, aber vielleicht hilft dir auch eine Erklärung weiter:
> Wohnberechtigungsschein ist ein Recht, eine aus den öffentlichen Mitteln subventionierte Wohnung zu nutzen. Sozial schwache Leute können so was beantragen.
> Aber vielleicht verstehst du es ja - certificados de vivienda klingt vernünftig, obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob es ein gutes Äquivalent ist.
> 
> Jana


Jana, this is very helpful, but for all those who read German, you can find an article about "Wohnberechtigungsschein" in Wikipedia.

I can't help with Spanish, but the important points seem to be that the "Bescheinigung" (certificate perhaps) is good for one year and is made available to certain "elligible" groups.

Among the groups listed, "gleichgesechtliche Paare" is conspicously absent, so I am guessing that adding "same-gender partners" to the list is a rather new thing.

Is this also your understanding?

To you and/or all others who read Spanish: are these points made clear on any Spanish source on the Net?

Gaer


----------



## heidita

estheryape said:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> 
> Ich muss einen Text über homosexuelle Menschen und ihre Rechte ins Spanisch übersetzen und ich habe Probleme mit dem nächsten Satz:
> 
> "Seit Beginn des Jahres dürfen gleichgeschlechtliche Paare ihre Wohnberechtigungsscheine zusammenlegen."
> 
> Ich habe Wohnberechtigungsschein überall gesucht aber leider habe ich keine gute Übersetzung im Spanischem gefunden.
> 
> Mein Versuch: Desde principios de este año las parejas del mismo sexo pueden unir sus certificados de vivienda.tal caso añade aquí lo de preferente, lo demás depende del contexto.
> 
> Ist das richtig? Was denkt ihr?
> 
> Bitte, Hilfe!!
> 
> P.S.: Korrekturen sind immer willkommen


 
Musst du das nur einfach úbersetzen oder soll es für Spanien dienen? Denn in Spanien kenne ich diese *Certificados preferentes a vivienda* nur für mitellose Bürger, nicht für homosexuelle Partner. Sowieso wäre dieser Kontext in spanisch nicht verständlich, denn Sozialamt oder dergleichen gibt es nicht.


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:
			
		

> ...nur für mitellose Bürger, nicht für homosexuelle Partner.


Es geht dabei um _mittellose homosexuelle_ Partner, was rechtlich eine Anpassung an entsprechende heterosexuelle Beziehungen bedeutet, die ihre Scheine ebenfalls zusammenlegen dürfen, um so größeren Wohnraum beanspruchen zu können.


----------



## heidita

Eigentlich wusste ich nicht, um was es mit dem _zusammenlegen_ ging. Ach so, sie können so grösseren Wohnraum nutzen. Es stellt sich noch die Frage, ob es um eine eigentliche Übersetzung geht (für einen Aufsatz) oder sonst etwas. Esther, bist du noch da?


----------



## estheryape

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!

Ich glaube ich habe eine gute Lösung gefunden:

"combinar certificados de alquiler de vivienda social"

Ich danke euch alle für eure Antworten.

Tschüss!!


----------

